# Closing out the Pheasant hunt with my Daughter.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Camryn and I went out to get in one more pheasant hunt before the season ended.



It didn't take us very long to find a bird. I made a nice long shot and connected. Cowboy finished up with a retrieve.





A pointer is versatile. You've seen Cowboy retrieve ducks. But can your dog herd cows?



I said versatile.



Lola came with us this time and ran around. She was in heaven.







We had a great time. The weather was nice. Couldn't ask for a better hunting partner. Life is good.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, great pics. Great time.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks good. Way to get her out. I think you need a new vest for her though... :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic. Looks liek she was having a ball out there with you. nice job getting her out with you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Neat post 12 Volt !!

Good story line and some way good _clarity _on those pictures...

I like the _versatile_ picture...


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks like another great time out, good for you 12 Volt.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, Dad, you've got your hands full with that girl. She's a heartbreaker.

Keep your shotgun handy! :lol:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Oh, Dad, you've got your hands full with that girl. She's a heartbreaker.
> 
> Keep your shotgun handy! :lol:


I'll keep one handy for sure. Problem is, I have two others :shock: I'm going to have to run off half the young men in town.


----------

